# Opening a Reptile/ Exotics shop in the Scottish Borders



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

I have been thinking for some time now about the possibility of running my own exotic pet shop, i live in the Scottish Borders and there are no exotic based shops here, the closest would be in Edinburgh which is 35 miles away from me. Those shops aren't very good either (in my own personal opinion) The reptile/exotic shops worth visiting are in Fife/Dunfermline area which is, again, miles away from me. 

I'd like to find out just how many people think a shop in this area would be a good thing.

The only local competition is [email protected], and in my eyes, they are no competition what so ever in regards to their reptile section. My main threat would be the internet, because its so much cheaper to buy online and individual people who breed their own reptiles use the internet to do so and so it's so easy and much cheaper to buy exotics this way, but, i like the idea of having a shop people can walk around, learn about exotics and see the animals they plan on buying etc


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

If you decide to vote can you please explain the reasons why.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

is there a reason why there isnt one already though?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

SilverSky said:


> is there a reason why there isnt one already though?


 do not know, which is why i'd like to find out using this poll if anyone is for or against the idea.


----------



## TooManyBallPythonsAround (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry I know this is an old thread but YES I think there should be! I am strongly considering moving up to the borders next year and have been disappointed in the lack of exotic stores in the local area! I found [email protected] in gala quickly but if there reptile availability is anything like what I have down here it's not worth them having it! Are there any that have opened up in the time after your post that you are aware off??


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love an exotics place in the borders, I have a collection of dartfrogs and day geckos, only garden centres that have the basics any where near me


----------

